# Utiliser iPod en disque dur ou downgrader iOs



## Toby Dammit (5 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème et peut-être deux solutions. Déjà le problème :
Suite à un échange standard, on m'a donné un iPod classic 160Go pour remplacer l'ancien 120Go qui avait une panne. Sauf qu'arrivé chez moi, j'ai découvert qu'il me fallait une version supérieure d'iTunes (j'ai actuellement iTune 10.6.3), et que pour avoir cette dernière version, il me faut Snow Léopard (et je n'ai que Léopard 10.5.8).

Mon vieux MacBook étant proche de rendre l'âme (il a déjà subi pas mal de réparations), je ne préfère donc pas lui infliger un changement d'OS, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y survivrait. Et j'ai pensé à deux solutions, sans savoir comment les appliquer, et c'est là que j'ai besoin de votre aide :

La première solution est d'utiliser l'iPod comme un disque dur, ce qui est visiblement le cas puisqu'il apparaît sous cette forme sur mon bureau et qu'il contient 4 dossiers (Calendars, Contacts, Notes, et Recordings). Mais tout ce que je met dans Recordings n'est pas détecter par l'iPod (ça lui prend bien de la mémoire, mais rien n'apparaît dans le menu Musique). Donc que me reste-t-il à faire ?

La deuxième solution est de downgrader l'iOs de l'iPod pour que iTunes 10.6 le détecte. Mais comment le faire, car la restauration est impossible par iTunes puisque, justement, iTunes ne le détecte pas dans l'état actuel ?

Si vous avez des solutions, je suis preneur.
Toby


----------



## Lauange (6 Août 2013)

Bonjour

Regarde dans cette liste de 10 logiciels si tu ne trouve pas ton bonheur. J'ai testé Floola il a ma préférence.


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2013)

C'est curieux que iTunes 10.6.3 ne reconnaisse pas cet iPOD!

J'ai la même version d'iTunes sur mon iMac (MacOS X 10.6.8) car la version 11 d'iTunes ne m'a pas convaincue. 
Et bien même un iPAD mini acheté très récemment et fonctionnant avec la toute dernière version d'iOS (6.1.3), est reconnu et se synchronise sans problème (seul petit défaut, aucune icone de l'iPAD mini ne s'affiche à côté de son nom dans iTunes)


----------



## Toby Dammit (6 Août 2013)

@ Lauange : ça ne marche pas avec Floola, l'iPod n'est pas détecté. Dans l'aide, ils disent qu'il faut mettre l'iPod en disque dur et pour cela utiliser... iTunes ! Retour case départ.
Tu parlais d'une liste de 10 logiciels, tu pourrais la donner ? Merci.

@Remy : ça m'a étonné aussi, mais dès que l'iPod est connecté, iTunes met un message disant qu'il faut la version 10.7 pour qu'il soit reconnu.


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2013)

au temps pour moi... après vérification j'ai bien la version 10.7 d'iTunes. Ca doit expliquer que l'iPAD mini soit reconnu

Donc à part installer SnowLeopard je ne vois pas de solution à ton pb.


----------



## Lauange (8 Août 2013)

Voici la liste :

http://www.fredzone.org/ipod-les-10-logiciels


----------



## Toby Dammit (10 Août 2013)

Merci Lauange.
Je vais essayer tout ça et je vous tiens au courant.


----------

